# Babys budgies



## judy004

The baby's were chirping all night. The parents are in the cage with them they nevered went to them since last night the oldest one will be 2 weeks tomorrow, just wondering if I could grind some bird seeds up and add water for food if it will work.


----------



## Cassie and luna

I believe they sell formula for unweaned budgies that need to be handfed


----------



## wmcburke

judy004 said:


> The baby's were chirping all night. The parents are in the cage with them they nevered went to them since last night the oldest one will be 2 weeks tomorrow, just wondering if I could grind some bird seeds up and add water for food if it will work.


That's not a good idea. As @Cassie and luna stated, you can get formula at a good pet supplies shop or on-line. The big chains all carry it--Petco, Petsmart etc.


----------



## Cody

If you are going to hand feed with formula you must be VERY careful with the temperature of the formula, if it is too hot you will burn the esophagus/crop and that may result in a fatality, contact an avian vet for directions and help with hand feeding, it has to be done correctly or the bird could aspirate.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*What is the situation with your baby budgies at this point in time?*
*I never saw this thread since it was in the wrong section of the forum. It has now been moved to "Budgie Breeding"*
*This link should answer the questions regarding feeding the chicks:
Hand Feeding and Weaning Guide*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

